# Gly resistance moving out of the South



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This educator says that the Mid-west is about to experience Glyphosate weed resistance that the South has been experiencing.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/midwest_farmers_are_approaching_weed_control_train_wreck/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

added flexstar to RU for waterhemp control this yr.What they had sprayed earlier with just RU was not dieing.


----------

